# Explain to me why the R35 isn't a "proper GT-R"



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and do it without mentioning money, Rb26's or owner demographics.

mook


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Can I ask a friend? ......... or 50/50? ...ok I will ask a friend,, on the phone to my friend fourtoes :chuckle:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Can I ask a friend? ......... or 50/50? ...ok I will ask a friend,, on the phone to my friend fourtoes :chuckle:


****ing hell you still writing them down :runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

the reason I ask, is because it feels as though, after all the hoo-ha two years ago about 35 owners not fitting in, when they do start to show they are enthusiasts like the rest of us, they still get a digging out.

so, i'm curious to know why

mook


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

because it doesnt come with a manual gearbox


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

becasue it comes with a cutting edge gearbox... like the cutting edge attessa and Hicas systems.....


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> so, i'm curious to know why


The way I see it wrongly or rightly, there is a perception that anybody who owns an R35 is it city wideboy earning mahoosive bonuses and has bought a GT-R because it says on the Internet that its faster round the ring than a Porsche something or other!

This stereotype is then further frowned upon because R35 owners don't spend the weekends underneath the car fettling it to within an inch of its life.

Whack on top the Y-Pipe and COBB discussions and this is enough for some 32/33/34 owners to start sticking pins into all R35 owners.

and thus its a car owned by tossers and therefore a car to despise.

There may well be some truth in the above for all I know, however the R35 owners I've met seem to be a nice bunch with a general love of fast cars, myself included and I've now learn't to take it all with a pinch of salt :thumbsup:


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

I must admit I agree with Mook on this, I own both and while they are different the R35 is exactly what the others were in their day, Cutting edge cuper cars that compete with the big boys at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

AndyBrew said:


> The way I see it wrongly or rightly, there is a perception that anybody who owns an R35 is it city wideboy earning mahoosive bonuses and has bought a GT-R because it says on the Internet that its faster round the ring than a Porsche something or other!
> 
> This stereotype is then further frowned upon because R35 owners don't spend the weekends underneath the car fettling it to within an inch of its life.
> 
> ...


and do it without mentioning money, Rb26's or owner demographics.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

These types of arguments have been running since the year dot. I bet when THARG came out his cave and showed UG his new lightweight wooden club, UG took exception and told him that the traditional piece of rock was better.

Step forward in time, people with valve amplifiers were poo pooing solid state electronics, purists telling people with CD's that vinyl records gave a better depth of sound. You could find an instance of any new to old comparison just about anywhere. They are only opinions, not fact or based on anything measurable.

Anyway, I'm just going out for a ride on my bike, it's got a 3 speed Sturmey-Archer because these new 5 speed derailleur gear systems are a fad!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't get it at all....as per Andy's post have met a good number of R35 owners and a few 32/33/34 owners since I got my car and joined the forum. The guys that I have met all see to have a genuine passion for cars and like myself could stand and talk cars all day long....if it's got an engine in it I like it!

Re the fettling element i am no stranger to tuning and playing with cars and bikes having swapped out more engines than I care to remember over the years and still have a 205gti with an mi16 lump in it that I fitted myself inc full rebuild. I stripped race bikes back to the frame at the end of each season for refreshes etc so not afraid to get stuck in....I even managed to swap over my own y pipe! I currently don't need to get my hands dirty with the 35 but if anyone ever wants a hand with anything then give me a shout...quite happy to get my hands dirty....actually like playing with cars as much as driving them...would love to be a mechanic for a race team.

I think most people have just got the 35 guys all wrong to be honest....someone has started a stereotype which has been jumped on by many with no real foundation.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Stevie76 said:


> I don't get it at all....as per Andy's post have met a good number of R35 owners and a few 32/33/34 owners since I got my car and joined the forum. The guys that I have met all see to have a genuine passion for cars and like myself could stand and talk cars all day long....if it's got an engine in it I like it!
> 
> Re the fettling element i am no stranger to tuning and playing with cars and bikes having swapped out more engines than I care to remember over the years and still have a 205gti with an mi16 lump in it that I fitted myself inc full rebuild. I stripped race bikes back to the frame at the end of each season for refreshes etc so not afraid to get stuck in....I even managed to swap over my own y pipe! I currently don't need to get my hands dirty with the 35 but if anyone ever wants a hand with anything then give me a shout...quite happy to get my hands dirty....actually like playing with cars as much as driving them...would love to be a mechanic for a race team.
> 
> I think most people have just got the 35 guys all wrong to be honest....someone has started a stereotype which has been jumped on by many with no real foundation.


I have read on here owners of all aged cars looking down on each other , but all they are armed with is feeble excuses. IMHO it comes down to ppl either being jealous or being a snob, neither are traits I hold in high regard.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> ...still have a 205gti with an mi16 lump in it that I fitted myself...


I like you already!

However I can sort of understand where the R35 not being a GTR comes from.

The previous GTRs were all based on an existing car and were the homologation version of that car. The perception is that the racing versions of the R35 are nowhere near as close to the road cars as the older variants.

Also the GTR does not share a platform with another model. So GTR becomes the 'model' rather than the 'grade'.

To my mind that does make them different. However I don't think that that is a bad thing either. In fact I think I'm far likely to buy an R35 at some point than I am an R33 or R34.

It's a little disappointing that things like the project section are split up. I'm far more interested in R35 projects than say the ordering process (in much the same way that an R35 owner would be more interested in a Skyline project than the part number of the indicator bulbs in an R32).


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's weird really, most 32/33/34 owners get annoyed at the 'playstation generation' type quotes, but happily say it doesn't have a 'proper gearbox' although really it's the same argument about advancements in electronics?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

They look fat compared to the skylines, I don't like the luxury look to them..I hate the fact it's a auto, I hate the silly thing between the rear seats, I dont like the sound.

I was following one once and just sounded like a auto... Their arse is huge..
I just don't like them as a whole, I'd rather a r34 any day of the week...

This is just pure sexy in my eyes.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Because it looks and perform like a 'German' Car, I still like the GTR though


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> It's weird really, most 32/33/34 owners get annoyed at the 'playstation generation' type quotes, but happily say it doesn't have a 'proper gearbox' although really it's the same argument about advancements in electronics?


Yup...things move on....how many people still have their original mobile preferring it over that new fancy iPhone nonsense? I bet not a lot...it's just progression...


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Cris said:


> I like you already!
> 
> However I can sort of understand where the R35 not being a GTR comes from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

lol
They are all the same.
We buy them because of the pedigree and what they have proved to do on track.
Then, we say ... "but this bit could be that little bit better and that bit could be a little bit better and this bit ...."

I always kid myself its because the majority of R35 owners spend very little time in any parts of the forum except their own but in all honesty, why should they. Engine etc is different so no real need to browse the technicals is there. There is enough ranting in their own general section, much as there used to be in the past, usually when TOTB rolled around. 
The car is an evolution. Only downside is the size, it is huge and no amount of modding seems to be changing that [yet].


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

You still haven't said why it isn't a proper GTR


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I wonder who started this revolution of "R35 is not a proper GTR" to me it sounds more of a personal point of view than anything else tbh and rather pathetic if anyone said it's not a proper GTR. What is a proper GTR then? Are we talking about performance? well.. the performance is there. The looks? The looks do resemble the previous generation GTRs imo, see the rear lights for example :nervous: And most importantly if Nissan is dedicating years in development of this car and decided to invest a billion in making a completely new platform and production line purely for what they call the "GTR" I wonder who are we or ayone else to dismiss that fact; that it's not a proper GTR. It is a proper GTR but it's a newer and more technologically updated GTR so the word here is "different" not that it's improperly made witha GTR badge slapped on it for the sake of it. It's Different and more modern and echos the modern state of the art technology. I like it personally, will definitely get one, but keep the Skyline GTR next to it 


ffs edit 
.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

imo alot of it is to do with envy and jealousy of people who have done well and can afford it. how ,can anyone deny how awesome even a stock r35 is straight out of the box, its ridiculous imo.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

I love the R35 GTR. It is a proper GTR. Would pay the world to have one as a car but to drive compared to say 32/33/34 there is no comparison. If i wanted a fast, amazing handling car with no feel then the r35 is it. Stick me in my r32 and its more a drivers car in my opinion. 

You do see quite alot of twats driving them around reving the tits off them. I was driving my Legnum down the M3 and a certain white r35 egging my to race him. Middle lane holding back then nailing it again and again and again. I had no problems calling him a **** to his face :lol: Quite a few round here now that are being abused.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

gtroc said:


> Cris said:
> 
> 
> > I like you already!
> ...


Whilst I haven't said that the R35 isn't a GTR there IS a difference between the R35 and previous GTRs.

Anyway who are Nissan compared to the GTROC?



On a slightly more serious basis I can see three generations of GTRs:

The RWD ones, the RB ones and the v6 ones.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Madden said:


> I love the R35 GTR. It is a proper GTR. Would pay the world to have one as a car but to drive compared to say 32/33/34 there is no comparison. If i wanted a fast, amazing handling car with no feel then the r35 is it. Stick me in my r32 and its more a drivers car in my opinion.
> 
> You do see quite alot of twats driving them around reving the tits off them. I was driving my Legnum down the M3 and a certain white r35 egging my to race him. Middle lane holding back then nailing it again and again and again. I had no problems calling him a **** to his face :lol: Quite a few round here now that are being abused.



You swore at someone for trying to drive his car in the way he likes? :nervous:
to be honest with you I disapprove of people who swear at other road users, or even honk or give a rude sign language! in fact I think there are plenty like those individuals on the road who start swearing or gesturing for no reason whatsoever at times. Why can't the guy drive his fast car, slightly faster as he prefers? If he does then he becomes a tw*t? :nervous: sorry can't make no sense of it.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

If your in a traffic jam and he creates a space to get his car up to over 100mph then slam the brakes on before he hits the car in front 5 times in a row, then i think i can call him a ****  Where is the need for that. I have no problem with the car being driven fast what so ever but to drive it in a way to egg other people on and to make people look at him then im sorry get a life


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

In that case he probably wasn't a good driver or he wouldn't have waited there too long for you to even swear at him :chuckle: traffic weavers lol, I wonder if you can do that easily with the 35GTR though as it's a bit mahoosive.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

No need to weave in an R35, they just plough


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

In my opinion the R35 is a proper GT-R and this is coming from a person who loves his R32 adoringly, who's wanted one for god knows how long etc... It's just merely progression and time moving on. We had this debate in another topic not so long ago. I'm sure the owners of the PGC10, KPGC10, and KPGC110 back in the day probably looked at the R32 and though "that the hell is this thing with its turbo's, attesa and HICAS business". From Nissan's point of view they're trying to push the boundaries with the available technology they have, or can create, within a car they can sell within a competitive market sector. I'm still pleased the GT-R name is alive with a current production car, albeit not with the Skyline model, but the legend within the name is still alive and well and with tuners pushing the envelope there's no reason why in 20 years time the R35 will be where the R32 is now...

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

alloy said:


> No need to weave in an R35, they just plough


I feel like Moses in mine....ability to part the traffic....people just get out the way


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Of course its a real GTR... 

I suspect some of its image has been tarnished by those few who purchased one not due to its heritage but simply to show off with, And of course they are well in their rights to do that, In a few years once the newness wears off and only the true enthusiasts have them (And modify them) then I think opinion will alter into the R35`s favour.

I like them, Im even starting to see the idea of a stickless box in a favourable light (the only thing I considered a minus point)

I wonder if some people are put off by the fact that its all new and not fully understood by most, Im quite comfortable with them after reading so many SVM threads  (among others) And would have no problem working on one myself.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree^ Marky, but there is also another point, buying a car in an open market is available to many, anyone who can offord one and heard its a fast supercar will get their hands on one, regardless of knowing too much about it's history or heritage. But we as enthusiasts of the brand shouldn't be put off by such individuals wanting to own one or who do own one, but couldnt care less about where it came from. That remains to be their problem as far as having knowledge about their car goes. Exactly the point I made before. How can a car that Nissan invests so much money on and builds a new platform for, use their high tech guys from nismo and builds the engines in laboratory like clean rooms, and dedicated Mizuno (Mr GTR) the GTR chief engineer etc etc... and that car cannot be called a proper GTR?? It wouldn't make sense if anyone doubted it.

talking about the heritage of a car etc, that actually reminds me of when I bought my RX7. A young girl owned it and I travelled to a romote farm to view it. And this young lady who was in her early 20s knew nothing what so ever nor did the dad who paid for it. They had no clue what sort of engine it had or anything else. When I asked her what made her choose to buy it, she said "it looks pretty" and that's about the only thing the whole family knew about the RX7 I was buying. I suppose there are plenty of people like that. 


:-|


----------



## jpl2407 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Ultima the only proper GTR


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

jpl2407 said:


> The Ultima the only proper GTR


Surely the Ultima is not a real "grand tourer" at all :flame:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

mwebster said:


> Surely the Ultima is not a real "grand tourer" at all :flame:


christ on a bike, I wouldn't want to go to the end of the road in an Ultima LOL!


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Because the new car does not share the same powerplant, as the 32, 33, 34. The majority of people who own these cars do their own wrenching, not so most of the time with R35. Plus a lot of R35 owners will never even twist a screwdriver on that car. The essence of Hot Rodding is build it, race it, break it, fix it and do it again yourself, or as much as you can your self, if you don't know how, learn.

It was marketing all the way, GTR is an Iconic name, it became Iconic with the PS yes, but the fact that it spanked just about anything out there is where the myth or legend came from. Nissan continued to release the Skyline name but it was a totally different car than the Skyline GTR, and didn't quite have the looks or performance of the GTR. In Japan if you own a Skyline so what, its not the GTR version. Marketing is what it is, if you translate GTR it looks like this to Nissan $$$. R35 owners are flocking to the brand, the badge if you will, if they had named the R35 something else do you think it would have attracted the same attention. Lets say for instance what if they had stuck with the Nissan Proto, do you see dollars, nope. 

Nissan was selling the Badge, and how better to push your new tech than use a brand that has a following.

I have not made up my mind about the R35, to me it is not as aggressive or SEXY looking as the BCNR33, when I look at it it doesn't give me that tingling sensation of, that car is JUST PLAIN BADD, because its not. its just new thats all. Give me the money you would spend for that car and I could build a BCNR33 that would just spank it and most other exotics. Now I am not bad mouthing the BNR32 or BNR34, they are badd as cars in their own right, and they are siblings to awesome looking BCNR33. 

A marketing opportunity is what it was.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^^Did the 32/33/34 share the same powerplant as the Hakosuka kpgc10 GTR ?


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

Put the R35's engine in the 370z and then you'd be talking....
Oh and with the high-tech gearbox at the rear for weight distribution, but drop that 4wd same as the GT racers.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> ^^Did the 32/33/34 share the same powerplant as the Hakosuka kpgc10 GTR ?


Exactly.

I think that the changes between the RWD GTRs and the RB powered GTRs were far greater than those between the RBs and the R35.

Can you imagine a Hakosuka owner reading an R32 GTR spec sheet in 1989 and seeing 4WD, 4WS, twin turbos, ABS etc. Must have though it was a techno car for rich nancy boys for couldn't afford a Porsche 959...


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Asphalt Jet said:


> Because the new car does not share the same powerplant, as the 32, 33, 34. The majority of people who own these cars do their own wrenching, not so most of the time with R35. Plus a lot of R35 owners will never even twist a screwdriver on that car. The essence of Hot Rodding is build it, race it, break it, fix it and do it again yourself, or as much as you can your self, if you don't know how, learn.
> 
> It was marketing all the way, GTR is an Iconic name, it became Iconic with the PS yes, but the fact that it spanked just about anything out there is where the myth or legend came from. Nissan continued to release the Skyline name but it was a totally different car than the Skyline GTR, and didn't quite have the looks or performance of the GTR. In Japan if you own a Skyline so what, its not the GTR version. Marketing is what it is, if you translate GTR it looks like this to Nissan $$$. R35 owners are flocking to the brand, the badge if you will, if they had named the R35 something else do you think it would have attracted the same attention. Lets say for instance what if they had stuck with the Nissan Proto, do you see dollars, nope.
> 
> ...


Lets not forget that when the R32/33/34 were new the owners would not have put a spanner to them then either for exactly the same reasons they generally don't currently on the 35. 

As for having the money for the 35 it depends on what you want, I have an R33 and an R32 that would spank my R35, but I wouldnt want to go to work in them everyday , that said I could easily convert my 35 into a similar fire breathing monster and then I wouldnt want to drive that to work everyday either.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Cris said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I think that the changes between the RWD GTRs and the RB powered GTRs were far greater than those between the RBs and the R35.
> 
> Can you imagine a Hakosuka owner reading an R32 GTR spec sheet in 1989 and seeing 4WD, 4WS, twin turbos, ABS etc. Must have though it was a techno car for rich nancy boys for couldn't afford a Porsche 959...


That's the point I'm trying to put forward, and for those individuals sensible enough to understand that the evolution of the GTR has changed many times in its history, in relation to time and advancement of engineering, technology and availability of better matterials (better material engineering). This is not the first time that the powerplant of the GTR has changed, nor it is the first time that new advance tech has been applied in the manufacturing and designing process. In all honesty imagine the 35GTR having a manual box, and higher emission levels like 32/33/34 and only produced 280ps from the factory. Do you think if the above was how the 35 would be, they could go around the ring faster than they have now? In fact would the car even be allowed to be exported internationally and abide by the laws of every and each country there is? no matter how fussy the law of the country, such as the US and Britain. When Nissan were planning to make the new GTR there were a lot of issues they needed to consider, not just the fact that it needs to go fast and that's it. Think about it, they have done a lot of work, research and development to get where they are now with the GTR. 
Ferrari have been making Paddle shift transmission which were available in their cars since 1995 with the production of the F355. Why can't Nissan develop such transmission 10 years later and offer it to their customers? The choice and need for such transmission was very signigficant for Nissan, and they believed this would be one of the major factors why the GTR would be super fast as it is now, to take on the rest of the supercars available. 
I say they have done a brilliant job like it or not.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

The R35 is the ONLY "proper" GTR, the R32/3/4 are just garyed up skylines.......oh the bitter sweet irony.........


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There have been three chapters in the story of the GTR, The R30-R34 is the second chapter and the R35 is the third. It may not be a Skyline but then the first Skylines were not GTRs and for certain periods in its history the Skyline did not have a GTR offering


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

wise briefing^^ that does sum up the arguement in many ways.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

alloy said:


> The R35 is the ONLY "proper" GTR, the R32/3/4 are just garyed up skylines.......oh the bitter sweet irony.........


Do you want an army of psychopathics after you? :chuckle: .. Well.... No you have also got it wrong on the contrary.......


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Do you want an army of psychopathics after you? :chuckle: .. Well.... No you have also got it wrong on the contrary.......


I'm feeling tough today


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

alloy said:


> The R35 is the ONLY "proper" GTR, the R32/3/4 are just garyed up skylines.......oh the bitter sweet irony.........


:nervous::nervous::nervous: take cover, take cover......


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

alloy said:


> I'm feeling tough today



Wait till godzilla returns.......... 











Not so tough.....are we now?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

The problem here is one of age.....do you all remember the first time you beat your dad at something, perhaps some of you have been beaten at something by one of your own kids....when the R35 Godzilla hatched it was already bigger, badder and better than its forefathers.....you just need to know when to hang your gloves up and congratulate the successor as opposed to fighting it and spiralling further down.....that day of harmony will come


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

alloy you are watching too much animal channel... this is not a monkey ranking warfare, beating each other to the brink of death for dominance to see who's the boss :chuckle:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

by that anology, the R35 is Godzuki


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

There will never be full harmony , look tht the arguments between the 32/33/34, GTR, GTS etc going on today . but i think it will get better when they are old enough for the masses to buy one for a dedicated track car and dump the knackered leather seats and remove the crackly bose sound system and replace the nanny ECU with a hard core third party unit.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mook said:


> by that anology, the R35 is Godzuki




:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> alloy you are watching too much animal channel... this is not a monkey ranking warfare, beating each other to the brink of death for dominance to see who's the boss :chuckle:


don't you think it should be? Demolition derby down at Essex arena if you fancy it Nigel......


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Mook said:


> by that anology, the R35 is Godzuki


Wrong, what is bigger badder and better there? :chairshot

This is more akin to the analogy


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

mwebster said:


> There will never be full harmony , look tht the arguments between the 32/33/34, GTR, GTS etc going on today . but i think it will get better when they are old enough for the masses to buy one for a dedicated track car and dump the knackered leather seats and remove the crackly bose sound system and replace the nanny ECU with a hard core third party unit.


Oh dear.....there is nothing "nanny" about the R35 ECU and the features a COBB can unlock, there are cars running 1000+ on stock ecu flashed by COBB, how many skylines are in that category running stock ECU?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^except the extra long tail is a weakness in it :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

alloy said:


> Oh dear.....there is nothing "nanny" about the R35 ECU and the features a COBB can unlock, there are cars running 1000+ on stock ecu flashed by COBB, how many skylines are in that category running stock ECU?


I think you maybe talking to one of the wrong people about fast Skylines. Have you seen his track cars?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> ^^^except the extra long tail is a weakness in it :chuckle:


N.B/ your godzilla is black and white, somewhat symbolic hey....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^^^well in relation to claims of originality


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I think you maybe talking to one of the wrong people about fast Skylines. Have you seen his track cars?


I saw his sig, regardless the comment about nanny ECU is erroneous!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mook said:


> by that anology, the R35 is Godzuki


Actually, no. Godzilla was only ever applied to the R32. The R33, R34 were never known as Godzilla and certainly never the R35, even the dildo purple one!  Outside of Japan people did start to refer to the R33s onward as "_Godzirra_" but that was not how the originators saw it. So the R33 is Godzuki


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

alloy said:


> Oh dear.....there is nothing "nanny" about the R35 ECU and the features a COBB can unlock, there are cars running 1000+ on stock ecu flashed by COBB, how many skylines are in that category running stock ECU?


Well thre is plenty of skylines running STD ecu with say a FCon piggy back ECU ;-) or a custom flash uploaded mainly from Japan. 

I stand by the nanny ECU statement, how much stuff does it do logging wise including recording into a into a secondary ECU that will not be required once they are old and dedicated to the track ?

I personally run Syvecs S8 complete replacement on my main skyline and I am sure I will do a similar thing in my R35 when she is old enough.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Actually, no. Godzilla was only ever applied to the R32. The R33, R34 were never known as Godzilla and certainly never the R35, even the dildo purple one!  Outside of Japan people did start to refer to the R33s onward as "_Godzirra_" but that was not how the originators saw it. So the R33 is Godzuki


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

mwebster said:


> Lets not forget that when the R32/33/34 were new the owners would not have put a spanner to them then either for exactly the same reasons they generally don't currently on the 35.
> 
> As for having the money for the 35 it *depends on what you want*, I have an R33 and an R32 that would spank my R35, but I *wouldnt want to go to work in them everyday *, that said I could easily convert my 35 into a similar fire breathing monster and then I wouldnt want to drive that to work everyday either.


Glad someone mentioned that.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I like the R35 for what it is as a complete package.....yes it's an "AUTO"......why is that a bad thing? Just peoples opinions I guess

Same as I like my S14 for what it is....a drift car....

The approach to driving them is dirrerent.....

Maybe a defination of a "proper GTR" is needed before the R35 can be judged?

I like all "fast" cars really but I just lean more towards the jap scene....

Just get the car best for the purpose.......

I do like the R33 and the R32 but don't think enough to buy one.....would 100% get an R34 though!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

still nobody has explained why it isn't a proper GTR, so i think its time people stopped giving the owners so much stick!


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

_shaun_ said:


> I like the R35 for what it is as a complete package.....yes it's an "AUTO"......why is that a bad thing? Just peoples opinions I guess


Aren't they electronically controlled manual gearboxes? There is no torque converter in there, just dual clutch


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> still nobody has explained why it isn't a proper GTR, so i think its time people stopped giving the owners so much stick!


You piece maker you Mook:wavey:

Based on the comments people have made to me......people say its because it's "too easy" to drive and does not give as much feel....and because it's an Auto....

I think the important things to remember here is that quite a few of these people might have never driven one *but more so*, it's their opinion, which is neither right or wrong.....Just as some car shows/mags have different opinions....

Mook is this your way of getting the R35 owners to post in other sections......we still need to find out what exhaust is best and if the non run flats will void our warrenty!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lol. The biggest urban myths with the Skylines was "they drive themselves"

quite how Skyline owners can accuse the 35 of the same is laughable

mook


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> lol. The biggest urban myths with the Skylines was "they drive themselves"
> 
> quite how Skyline owners can accuse the 35 of the same is laughable
> 
> mook


Also as well depends who saying that....

If you say that the R35 is a drivers car Mook, you might have to run for cover :flame:......whereas if Jenson or Lewis say it is I doubt much people will try to tell them otherwise....

I know how my S14 feels at certain speeds, the R35 will have to be doing silly speeds to feel like that....so yes it is easier to achieve speeds/cornering in the GTR - but it's all relative.....


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> lol. The biggest urban myths with the Skylines was "they drive themselves"
> 
> quite how Skyline owners can accuse the 35 of the same is laughable
> 
> mook


Perhaps it is because joe average can jump in an R35 and drive it pretty quickly where the older models(more so as you get older) would bite you.

With the exception of a straight drag race the myth that has come forth that anyone can drive it like a pro is just laughable, you need to be a pro to drive like a pro end of story.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> still nobody has explained why it isn't a proper GTR, so i think its time people stopped giving the owners so much stick!


could we have a section where I can go just to be abused I kinda like it now :nervous:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

AndyBrew said:


> could we have a section why I can go just to be abused I kinda like it now :nervous:


:runaway:bring out the gimp......


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> could we have a section why I can go just to be abused I kinda like it now :nervous:


I thought you realised that the Skyline General section offers that?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Well I have owned and driven a 615bhp r33 as a road car everyday and loved the feeling I got from the car. 
I have also run a 450bhp r32 and I found myself throwing the car around alot more than the 33. 
I come from a 480bhp escort cosworth to the skylines, I drove a 2lt n/a cosworth mk2 escort in forest and Tarmac rallies. 
I am looking at buying a r34 next as I still think they are the best looking car. So I went to the Nissan garage in aldershot and test drove a 2010 gtr or keep saving for a 34 as we have a business to look after so I can't just chuck £35k at a car. 
I went for a 30 minute drive and I never felt like I was one with the car, yes it was fast comfortable and handled like a dream. 
But for me it was like driving a fast BMW or merc. I just didn't click with the car, so I will not put a deposit on one and will keep going to buy a very well spec 34. 

I have never said it wasn't a propper gtr, but it's not a gtr for me.


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> ^^Did the 32/33/34 share the same powerplant as the Hakosuka kpgc10 GTR ?


Spot on nigel


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> lol. The biggest urban myths with the Skylines was "they drive themselves"
> 
> quite how Skyline owners can accuse the 35 of the same is laughable
> 
> mook


Exactly, watch this video @ 0:38


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

gtroc said:


> Spot on nigel


No but it (the KPGC110) did have a DOHC I6 engine which the RB's can be traced back to.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> and do it without mentioning money, Rb26's or owner demographics.
> 
> mook


Explain why it is, is probably more to the point Mooki.

The R32 Skyline GTR was an engineering hammer blow in terms of performance car development. 

The R35 GTR is now the new bench mark for performance car development.

Surely, it is Nissan's dream to provide a flagship car that evolves, that is reborn & that becomes the bench mark for every other car manufacture to emulate.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> They look fat compared to the skylines, I don't like the luxury look to them..I hate the fact it's a auto, I hate the silly thing between the rear seats, I dont like the sound.
> 
> I was following one once and just sounded like a auto... Their arse is huge..
> I just don't like them as a whole, I'd rather a r34 any day of the week...
> ...


Agree

DAMN THAT R34 WAS SEXY!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

If you are closed to the idea, that the R35 is not a GTR, look at it this way, They specifically MADE a GTR, it is its OWN being, it shares nothing with anything else in the current Nissan line up (or nothing of consequence), if anything its the first REAL GT-R. Ground up design and engineering to make it the best GT-R they could make, with no need to use a old chassis as a base. Anyone who doesn't see it as another REAL GT-R is just saying that to be difficult, who cares in the end, they are all beautiful machines! 

I havent had the chance to own one yet, but i would very much like to, ive driven an 2010 a bit, and found it to be VERY involved sure its not mechanically harsh as the older car, but thats faulting forward progress, not logical in a marquee that has been evolving since the start, the only logical step up from the R34 was what we see now.

How much of a sad twist would it have been if they took the current "boring" Skyline range chassis and just fiddled about and stuck the GTR badge on that, compared to doing what they did?

Its like asking Nissan to make it worse cause you want a more "attached" feeling, instead of asking them to make it better with more performance.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

And that comes from someone who owns a Z-tune. Argument over. Lol


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Rain said:


> If you are closed to the idea, that the R35 is not a GTR, look at it this way, They specifically MADE a GTR, it is its OWN being, it shares nothing with anything else in the current Nissan line up (or nothing of consequence), if anything its the first REAL GT-R. Ground up design and engineering to make it the best GT-R they could make, with no need to use a old chassis as a base. Anyone who doesn't see it as another REAL GT-R is just saying that to be difficult, who cares in the end, they are all beautiful machines!


That's what I said, but perhaps not with such eloquence


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Where was Rain all this time..... well put together write up there from the man who owns the most perfect Skyline GTR ever made in its entire history.
That should be the dead end to the arguement basically! The 35 is a real GTR groud up, every screw and nut and bolt was made to be called purely a GTR and nothing else... 
There you go chaps the Z-tune master said it all. :thumbsup:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Rain said:


> If you are closed to the idea, that the R35 is not a GTR, look at it this way, They specifically MADE a GTR, it is its OWN being, it shares nothing with anything else in the current Nissan line up (or nothing of consequence), if anything its the first REAL GT-R. Ground up design and engineering to make it the best GT-R they could make, with no need to use a old chassis as a base. Anyone who doesn't see it as another REAL GT-R is just saying that to be difficult, who cares in the end, they are all beautiful machines!


The 32 GTR was built for Group A...it was a touring car, hence based on a chassis which could sell lesser coupe and sedan models for homologation purposes.

The new GTR is basically a supercar - albeit a relatively cheap one. It's not had to compromise itself to fit into a racing formula. It's a supercar built, for and designed for retail...not for racing.

The R35 probably has more in common with the Z lines...300 ZX, 350Z etc to my mind, just evolved into a supercar.

Anyway this is a bit of a silly thread. What is a 'real GTR' anyway? How many Angels can dance on a pin head?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Rain said:


> If you are closed to the idea, that the R35 is not a GTR, look at it this way, They specifically MADE a GTR, it is its OWN being, it shares nothing with anything else in the current Nissan line up (or nothing of consequence), if anything its the first REAL GT-R. Ground up design and engineering to make it the best GT-R they could make, with no need to use a old chassis as a base. Anyone who doesn't see it as another REAL GT-R is just saying that to be difficult, who cares in the end, they are all beautiful machines!
> 
> I havent had the chance to own one yet, but i would very much like to, ive driven an 2010 a bit, and found it to be VERY involved sure its not mechanically harsh as the older car, but thats faulting forward progress, not logical in a marquee that has been evolving since the start, the only logical step up from the R34 was what we see now.
> 
> ...


The R35 is a superb car! But I´d choose an Skyline GTR over R35 GTR!

And even if the Skyline bodies get 200 years old, I`ll still love them and think that they look beautiful!

The Skyline GTR R34 looks simply astonishing to me and it looks better than all the 2011 cars ive seen!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess the R31 till R34 is RB engined and therefore faster.

The R35 with it's VR engine is special but, 1/4 mile much much slower.
Except those 1k hp ones. By the way I need to spent my saving money and because I am over 18 I had to buy a new car and need a good car for events/meeting otherwise I would pay tax. 

I love the sound of RB engines and I will buy one R33 later.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

de wonderful said:


> The 32 GTR was built for Group A...it was a touring car, hence based on a chassis which could sell lesser coupe and sedan models for homologation purposes.
> 
> The new GTR is basically a supercar - albeit a relatively cheap one. It's not had to compromise itself to fit into a racing formula. It's a supercar built, for and designed for retail...not for racing.
> 
> ...


There is two sides to that coin, sure the R32 was a Group A car, but how much of that Group A car compared to the "lesser" GTR, the average Japanese got was shared? There was a thread here showing how different the GrpA cars are compared to the regular cars, suspension wise.

The same can be said for the current GTR, sure you may think is has been built for sales, but there is the GT version that shares almost nothing to the road car, you cant compare that.

The R32 was built in a time where they had to do it that way, today they dont. So why should Nissan have to compromise?

I was just comparing the road based variations, Races cars, are Race cars, the budgets alone is beyond what most people can afford. So thats not a fair comparison.

Lets not forget that as even the R32 evolved to the 33 and 34, less and less of its road going brethren would be found in its racing ones. So, that what i was getting at, on BOTH sides Racing and road cars, you are seeing the evolution of the GTR, what started as a car of "compromise" has evolved to one, that has None at all. 

One thing that i dont agree with that you stated, was that the GTR was built for retail, not for racing; If that was the case, they would have had a much easier time doing what i said and just tweaked up their Skyline line and put a badge on it. I cannot believe that the amount of time they spent testing and re-testing, was just to satisfy the rich kids or badge buyers. Looking at the car, you can see they cared about what they were doing.

Hey in the end, personally i love um all, if i could own every variation of the GTR be it race car or road car, i would. 


Lol in the end ill put a downer on it all, the BEST GTRs, are the ones we dont get to drive, and Nissan keeps for themselves


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

well, some deluded owners think the 32 GTRs they have are exactly the same machine that raced in the GoupAs.... :nervous:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

they wish...they wish  

One similar thing that always makes me want to bite someones ear off, is when they review the 35 and compare it to a play station they did that to the 34 too and it makes an otherwise respectable journalist sound like a total bloody idiot.

See even the stupid comparisons follow the both GTR lineages


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats so true! when the new GTR came out it was featuring all the mags, most of which I still have, reading through the articles, it just sounds so similar in the way they describe it in comparison to the previous GTRs. The Old mags from back in the day about R34s etc, very similarly worded journalism.
One other thing was that every mag you read, called it Godzilla. Evo I think it was, had a double page picture with the title "Godzilla Returns"


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Rain said:


> One thing that i dont agree with that you stated, was that the GTR was built for retail, not for racing; If that was the case, they would have had a much easier time doing what i said and just tweaked up their Skyline line and put a badge on it. I cannot believe that the amount of time they spent testing and re-testing, was just to satisfy the rich kids or badge buyers. Looking at the car, you can see they cared about what they were doing.


So which racing formula was it built to compete in then if it is a race car?

They spent so long testing it etc because for the market they are trying to sell it in, times around the 'ring etc matter for bragging rights with rivals like Porsche etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

come on guys, none of these roads cars are the same as their race relatives, this follows for pretty much all brands, Evo's , scooby, Ford to name a few, non follow the real race bread once on the road.

My wife has a lurvly close to std R32 GTR even has the original airbox in tact, great car but about as close to the R32 GT cars as my R35 is to the Sumo Power GTR's of today.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

de wonderful said:


> So which racing formula was it built to compete in then if it is a race car?
> 
> They spent so long testing it etc because for the market they are trying to sell it in, times around the 'ring etc matter for bragging rights with rivals like Porsche etc. :thumbsup:


The R35 has every bit as much "racing" potential as the previous GTR's - the difference is now Nissan have made the GTR accessible to the mainstream, not just some mythical and almost unreachable grey import that blokes with a facination for Manga and japanese tattoos to drool over.

Shock horror, Nissan actually want to sell their highest performing car outside of Japan and make money, that doesn't mean they were never meant to be used for a platform for racing.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Rain said:


> they wish...they wish
> 
> One similar thing that always makes me want to bite someones ear off, is when they review the 35 and compare it to a play station they did that to the 34 too and it makes an otherwise respectable journalist sound like a total bloody idiot.
> 
> See even the stupid comparisons follow the both GTR lineages


The joke is when they test it against the 911 Turbo which has pretty much every electronic aid the R35 and even some extra ones like active engine mounts.

The GTR is the playstation car and the 911 is the purebred racer. Usually some mention of wastegate chatter gets in their somewhere too. Lazy journalism.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Cris said:


> The joke is when they test it against the 911 Turbo which has pretty much every electronic aid the R35 and even some extra ones like active engine mounts.
> 
> The GTR is the playstation car and the 911 is the purebred racer. Usually some mention of wastegate chatter gets in their somewhere too. Lazy journalism.


911 a purebred racer ?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

My first car was a inline straight six and coming from a generation of the wine glass on top of a BMW straight 6 325i the GTR was a easy decision but money was always a major technicaly as you guys know

the R35 never found a true place in my heart,at first it felt that Nissan had sold out to the mass 911/rs4/m3 cardboards,and even to this day the R35 can't live upto the mighty R34 it replaced....

....and? 

The truth is a R35 gtr is the evolution of all skyline gtr's to it's essence.

I still turn a uneducated ear to the chav that call's it a skyline but deep down I know it still is.. 

Change is never comforting,but think in 20 years time when members are moaning that R55 INTERGALACTIC is not a true "GT-R"  

Peace out brothers


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

professor matt said:


> and even to this day the R35 can't live upto the mighty R34 it replaced....
> 
> .


Why not? How do you mean? :nervous:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Stock for Stock, i think the R35 would hold its own very well against the R34 ;P


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

It's not a proper GTR because the engine is not an RB26... erm, no, we can't mention what 'is' a GTR, only what is NOT... hmmm...

OK, it's not a GTR because Nissan have abolished the 'Skyline' appellation and badged it 'GTR'. In fact Nissan have decided it is a GTR. Er, ...hello?

Has it lifted the GTR badge status in the world? From what to what? Like, from independent niche music to Lady Gaga? Has it bridged downmarket to upmarket?

Wait a minute. Why am I trying to answer this question? Explain to _you_ Mook? Are you easy/difficult to convince?


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Sidious said:


> The R35 has every bit as much "racing" potential as the previous GTR's - the difference is now Nissan have made the GTR accessible to the mainstream, not just some mythical and almost unreachable grey import that blokes with a facination for Manga and japanese tattoos to drool over.
> 
> Shock horror, Nissan actually want to sell their highest performing car outside of Japan and make money, that doesn't mean they were never meant to be used for a platform for racing.


Yes but my point it that the R35 was never designed for a race formula per se.

It's a matter of opinion then whether one can call it a race car or not then.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> and do it without mentioning money, Rb26's or owner demographics.
> 
> mook


wel thats the controversy because all japan build sports cars until 2000 have been not only build under specific japanese regulations of the ministry of transport: 180kph limit and 280HP gentleman agreement . . .but most important is the fact that the japanese car industry has never gone the same way as US and european manufactures, building ready super performance and actual limited super cars, that can only be purchased by an elite.
The essence of the Skyline GTRs was that they were affordable for the middle class, benchmark salaryman in his 40., the barometer the entire japanese consume society and economy was measured against.

So Nissan managed to build as many other japanese car makers, hightech high potential cars with the very best internal parts for a fraction of what such manufacture would have cost in europe, germany or UK. This has to do with loyalty and pride of the parts manufacturer in japan, which have sacrificed a lot in terms of many profits on parts for cars like the Supra, GTRs or the LS400 Lexus . . . . basicly building far above market standard quality and hightech without charging the end customer with the costs.

Now the R35 GTR, has no such fable industry behind it, because there is no barometer to measure it with . . . if the kevelar, laser cut high precision manufacture is actual cheaper done by Nissan and contractors as anywhere else in the world, making the R35 a master piece of manufacturing that line it up in the legacy of the Skyline GTRs and other super build JDM cars as the LS400. . .then in clearly has the same essence.

Performance wise it is a GTR, as it is a super heavy coupe, packed with hightech to crash the competition, letting the "normal, cheesy salaryman running great lap times on Suzuka, when others need professional racing divers in Porsches to keep pace


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

gtrlux said:


> wel thats the controversy because all japan build sports cars until 2000 have been not only build under specific japanese regulations of the ministry of transport: 180kph limit and 280HP gentleman agreement . . .but most important is the fact that the japanese car industry has never gone the same way as US and european manufactures, building ready super performance and actual limited super cars, that can only be purchased by an elite.
> The essence of the Skyline GTRs was that they were affordable for the middle class, benchmark salaryman in his 40., the barometer the entire japanese consume society and economy was measured against.
> 
> So Nissan managed to build as many other japanese car makers, hightech high potential cars with the very best internal parts for a fraction of what such manufacture would have cost in europe, germany or UK. This has to do with loyalty and pride of the parts manufacturer in japan, which have sacrificed a lot in terms of many profits on parts for cars like the Supra, GTRs or the LS400 Lexus . . . . basicly building far above market standard quality and hightech without charging the end customer with the costs.
> ...


Still affordable car at 9,945,000 Yen for performance car killer.

Much much easier drive than porsches on the circuit.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

According to Nissan, the R35 is not being produced in high numbers for no reason. Most units are manufactured in the house after Nissan receives orders (ie. customers or dealers have ordered them) so they are in a way limited to a degree, not just mass produced.. say like the Nissan Juke for example; where the car is manufactured in X number of units regardless of whether it sells or not.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

So, the deinition of a GTR is what?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Definition of a GTR is...... When Nissan call it a GTR simple as that. They know what they are talking about.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> So, the deinition of a GTR is what?


A dog, according to the noob I welcomed the other day. F'kin little scrote, I'm going back to frying the bastards, no more mr nice guy:chuckle:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Alright people get over it ffs, it is a proper GTR because Nissan called it a GTR and made a whole brand new platform specifically for the GTR to be called a GTR and will perform as a GTR and every nut and bolt was called the GTR.... in fact it is soooo GTR that it's got its name on it :nervous: and no other names as such... so it is a proper GTR nothing else but a GTR. god's sakes :blahblah:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> So, the deinition of a GTR is what?


Based on Nissan history it is a car with a straight 6 designed for touring car racing....ergo it has lesser sports coupe and sedan models which share a common platform.

It's also relatively cheap to appeal to the average salaried professional in Japanese society.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

de wonderful said:


> Based on Nissan history it is a car with a straight 6 designed for touring car racing....ergo it has lesser sports coupe and sedan models which share a common platform.
> 
> It's also relatively cheap to appeal to the average salaried professional in Japanese society.


R34 GTR cheap?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I think de wonderful is living in a rather wonderful world of his own surrounded by straight I6's, and DOHC engine configuration. A Nissan Patrol also fits the bill :nervous: Skylines were never cheap. The New ones cost as much as porsche Carrera 4 nearly, when they were new. And now in a similar fashion the new R35 costs as much as a new Porsche Carrera 4, OTR value of £70K


----------



## BRAVEHEART_STI (Jun 10, 2010)

have seen a few r35 owners and you ask them a few questions about the car and they still dont answer ? 

all they go on about is the price tag and how they got bored of their porsche and bought this instead ???

im no fan of the r35 just pureley because of what they look like but i love the engineering in the brakes , engine transmision etc as its something you would love to have on you r own car .

im not saying that every r35 owner is so stuck up his own that he's still got no clue what he or she has actually bought for his or her money , but i do know that there has been and will always be actual enthusiasts who are very sound , and are easy going nice guys no matter how much richer or better of than you they are they still see you as equal ( unless you drive a slammed saxo lol )

peoples perceptions of a new car may always be dull and untoward because in reality they cant and wont be able to afford one for a long time , its like calling the tidy bird next door an ugly cow because you couldnt have her lol


----------



## chrisneeves (Apr 7, 2010)

BRAVEHEART_STI said:


> have seen a few r35 owners and you ask them a few questions about the car and they still dont answer ?
> 
> all they go on about is the price tag and how they got bored of their porsche and bought this instead ???
> 
> ...


Whatever mate, thats not my experience of fellow GTR owners, then i would say that right ? Problem here is rumour and hearsay being spread on the www for a group of skyline owners with a chip on their shoulder. You never hear a harsh word about other owners from the GTR camp, it's always the other way.

The 35 is good value for money, and in real terms cheaper than the 34's in real terms when they first imported. Most, if not all owners i have met own their GTR because they work bloody hard and have been successful because of this, so stop mentioning the money issue it's bollox. Its a proper GTR in every respect, it's in it's DNA. It's different because it has evolved, but that doesn't stop making it a GTR. All cars have character and a soul and it's this which makes the GTR a GTR in my view. For what its worth i've never owned a porsche either and probably never will. I will confess to a Ford Capri though. Peace.:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Again. Pre conceptions before actual experience. Not all 35 owners are enthusiasts true but that doesn't make them all twats

Still doesn't apply to the cars heritage and MO

In fact, some R35 owners are coming across more passionate than thier Skyline brethren

Mook


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Mook said:


> R34 GTR cheap?


It's why I said relatively Mook. Sure they cost more at the time than a Sunny but way less than exotic euro supercars etc. There is no walnut dash in a GTR, or seats made from baby seals.:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> I think de wonderful is living in a rather wonderful world of his own surrounded by straight I6's, and DOHC engine configuration. A Nissan Patrol also fits the bill :nervous: Skylines were never cheap. The New ones cost as much as porsche Carrera 4 nearly, when they were new. And now in a similar fashion the new R35 costs as much as a new Porsche Carrera 4, OTR value of £70K


Ha ha lol.

The price you are talking about is the grey import or very limited UK versions. In the JDM market they were cheaper.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The owners attire and character does not and shouldn't represent the car itself (R35) I have had similar experiences myself where I go to 35 section and ask someone a question, or commet on their build or whatever, and they have completely ignored me again and again. But I never take it personaly. It's only polite to communicate with people. If some individuals think that a lot of Skyline owners cannot afford a 35, they should think again. If you are put off by the 35 owners' attitude, you shouldn't take it out on the car, it's not the car's fault, but the owner with an attitude. I have felt many times, that the R35 owners have sort looked down on me having an old GTR, but they shouldn't forget that some might have had a car worth twice as much as their GTRs. Wrong attitude of some owners seems to have put off a lot of Skyline owners. That's what really in my mind started the whole debate of treating the new GTR as if it wsn't, because of the wrong attitude of "some" owners (not generalising here).
They go on a drag strip and boast about their terminals (not very impressive in most cases anyway) and you make a comment to encourage them or make them happy about it. What do they do? They don't even talk to you, even if you asked them a question related to that topic. 
Shouldn't call any names but there are a few R35 owners which are full of attitude, I wonder what their problem is :nervous: It's like "I have a better and more expensive car than you" so you are no one to talk to.
anyway... all I'm saying is don't be put off by the car,,, it's some owners who are off putting.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I dont see all the fuss about this money issue, the GTR is an affordable price for a new car these days....more so with respect to it's peers. The car is pretty much the definition of "value".

If owners have attitude then that says more about the individual's personality than it should of the whole R35 owners demographic....i haven't experienced this snobbery that has been described....however there is an abundance of narrow minded and prejudice comments in this thread.....

everyone needs to chill out and learn to live and let live... as opposed to trying to prove who is best you should try just enjoying what you have :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

:nervous:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

:flame:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Buddha is always happy and peaceful


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Is that the Chinese sign?^ what does that signify? some religious sign yeah?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Is that the Chinese sign?^ what does that signify? some religious sign yeah?



I used google for you....Yin-Yang......


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting stuff that yin-yang signs :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

well I am now satisfied that the majority of the forum understands the R35 IS a proper GTR.

I was thinking last night about the two camps

No limits tuning - T80GTR & Rocket Ronnie (regardless of goals achieved)
Tinker tailor - Charles Charlie & R32Combat
Open chequebook Passion - GTRSTAR - Borg

All of them are mad for the marque. All of them pushing boundaries, all of them driving GTR's

mook


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

open cheque book for a non-GTR alltogether, the RX7, so i could avoid this arguement  .... well not really.. the GTR is draining the bank balance too.
back to your point Mook, you are right, both sides seem to have passion for what ultimately is a "GTR" regardless of which model. That's something all GTR owners have in common, passion for GTR's. So someone calling their GTR (whatever model it is) not a proper GTR, that's like a kick in the teeth. After all that love and care and spending huge money on it, and showing so much love and passion.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> well I am now satisfied that the majority of the forum understands the R35 IS a proper GTR.
> 
> I was thinking last night about the two camps
> 
> ...


Ha ha Mook, you never qualified the definition anyway so how can you say it's a real GTR?

Like I said the *evidence* of Nissans history says a GTR is a touring car with a straight 6. 

The R35 is not a touring car by any stretch of the definition and it has a V6.:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I just want to add that the GT-R is not an auto.

Auto boxes need to have torque converters,

a clutch does not make a car a manual, manually choosing the gear and the absence of a torque converter do.


----------



## BRAVEHEART_STI (Jun 10, 2010)

chrisneeves said:


> Whatever mate, thats not my experience of fellow GTR owners, then i would say that right ? Problem here is rumour and hearsay being spread on the www for a group of skyline owners with a chip on their shoulder. You never hear a harsh word about other owners from the GTR camp, it's always the other way.
> 
> The 35 is good value for money, and in real terms cheaper than the 34's in real terms when they first imported. Most, if not all owners i have met own their GTR because they work bloody hard and have been successful because of this, so stop mentioning the money issue it's bollox. Its a proper GTR in every respect, it's in it's DNA. It's different because it has evolved, but that doesn't stop making it a GTR. All cars have character and a soul and it's this which makes the GTR a GTR in my view. For what its worth i've never owned a porsche either and probably never will. I will confess to a Ford Capri though. Peace.:clap::clap::clap:



bit hippyish lol 

thats like saying im chubby because its in my dna  when really i just drink bucket loads of coca cola and jack daniels and love peperoni feast from pizza hut 

humans evolve ffs , in reality everything evolves at some point , most gtr 32 have evolved during the proces of ownership by enthusiasts 

i dont think really that theres anything specific that '' makes a gtr '' in respect to the 35 as theyres really nothing to compare it against ? moneywise its great value dont get me wrong for what you get , im still no fan of the way it looks though  whereas before u could say what makes the 32 gtr '' a gtr '' is that it looked well meaner , was much faster , was better to drive , and had a bulletproof engine in it capable of monstrous power where the '' gtst '' r32 did not and thats what made the 32gtr version a '' gtr '' in my opinion



your experience is your experience mate dont tell me its bollocks because u have had different experience's to others everyones entitled to their own mate ?


----------



## BRAVEHEART_STI (Jun 10, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> I just want to add that the GT-R is not an auto.
> 
> Auto boxes need to have torque converters,
> 
> a clutch does not make a car a manual, manually choosing the gear and the absence of a torque converter do.


corsa automatics dont have torque converters ?lol big difference i know but just a torque converter doesnt make an auto in itsself the definition of auto transmition is a tranny that changes gear itsself '' in laymans terms '' lol

i would say the 35 IS an auto with the ability to change gears semi automatically which in the real world makes it auto or semi auto like most soarers , supras etc that were are classed as an auto in their day , with respect though it is a highly advanced tranny compared to most tiptronic ones etc


----------



## jlgumby (May 23, 2010)

Think of what the R35 set out to achieve, how can that not be a GTR.

The R32 was developed purely for racing purposes hence the homologation. Upon researching the developments of the series, it seems the R33 carried this forward in an attempt to make some real advances and statements (ie. setting a new standard in road car pace around the ring, which it did. Considerably faster than the R32 with a 7.59, some 23 secs faster than the R32.). It made it's impression by making a true statement in performance. Even the latest E92 M3 still can't do it that fast, and more than 15 years ago, now who can argue with capabilities like that.

Then, it's suggested that the R34 was developed more for the people, to give them back the styling they felt was lost going to the R33 body shape(Although I think the 33 is the best looking) which was consistent with the fact that there was not such a jump in performance between the 33 and 34. Again, looking at the Ring times. They gave the fans the tough looks and the Playstation console, but it seemed not as much focus was placed on the overall development of performance. I've seen lap times of 4 secs quicker over the R33. Like to be corrected though as that's very marginal. 

Then Nissan got serious again and wanted to set benchmarks with the R35, again, around the ring and most notably, in the face of the all time great, the 911.

It did this, picked up about half a minute or so over the 34, so it could be argued that the R35 is more of a GTR than the R34 in this respect due to the focus put on the spirit of the GTR being a pure performance race bred road car.

But if it's simply a feeling that it's because it doesn't have an RB under the bonnet, well, can't really have that arguement. 

My thoughts.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The GTR is an auto? It's a modern car with a modern gearbox. To say you NEED a clutch is like saying you need a crank handle on the front, flip out indicators and a man walking in front of you with a flag at all times.

Eliminating the clutch from cars is called PROGRESS and the GTR has always been about technological progress. So no clutch is a fruitless argument. As is no RB26 and the German styling. Both forced upon Nissan by emission regs and Ncap, as well as, dare i utter such a word, Aerodynamics.

People are so desperate for it not to be a GTR becasue it leaves the previous models in its shadow.

sorry

mook


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> The GTR is an auto? It's a modern car with a modern gearbox. To say you NEED a clutch is like saying you need a crank handle on the front, flip out indicators and a man walking in front of you with a flag at all times.
> 
> Eliminating the clutch from cars is called PROGRESS and the GTR has always been about technological progress. So no clutch is a fruitless argument. As is no RB26 and the German styling. Both forced upon Nissan by emission regs and Ncap, as well as, dare i utter such a word, Aerodynamics.
> 
> ...



heres an example 770 whp 60 - 130 mph 5.01 seconds r35 gtr

YouTube - ‪GTR 60-130 test runs.mpg‬‏

i have 760 whp in the supra but can only manage 60 - 130 mph in 6 seconds because i loose a second to the gtr in shift times, when you get to these power levels shift time is a big portion of your acceleration time.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> heres an example 770 whp 60 - 130 mph 5.01 seconds r35 gtr
> 
> YouTube - ***x202a;GTR 60-130 test runs.mpg***x202c;‏
> 
> i have 760 whp in the supra but can only manage 60 - 130 mph in 6 seconds because i loose a second to the gtr in shift times, when you get to these power levels shift time is a big portion of your acceleration time.


Driving the manual takes more skill....it's more a proof of manhood.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

well, it seems according to the majority of members (who happen to be R32 owners), the only "proper" GTR is the R32, despite it's failures and enginge mechanical deficiencies which were later improved with the introduction of the R33. They even deny the fact that the R33 was faster round the ring than the 32 by 20+ seconds. To be honest R32 owners should have their own forum, because their GTR according to them is the best one out there and the rest of the models are nothing close to it. Deluded?? I think so. And I was thinking about it earlier in fact, if I were a 35 owner and I was getting so much stick by the farmers who also happen to have a 32 next to their tractor, I wouldn't even bother visiting the Skyline section. Most of them come across as very narrow-minded and their way of thinking has stagnated since 1989 and won't develop any further. Most won't just accept that maybe the new technology might be better than than the old one "over all". According to such attitude most seem to have, Nissan should have only produced R32s till this date in time, and they would've been happy. So to conclude on their behalf... only the R32 is a propeer GTR, the rest are just a wast of production by Nissan which somehow ruined the "Godzilla" GroupA monster's image. 
I personally would love to have all of them in my garage, love them all equally if Im honest. I have been looking for a well-sorted 32 for ages now, and Im looking for a 35 for my daily use, on top of having my 33 for race use, there you go....... I'm gonna keep the balcance all under one roof in my garage. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Have had a quick read and thought i would add my 2 pence.

I have reserved judgment on the 35 since its release and although i prefer the 34 (am slightly biased here) i do admire what Nissan have created. Although i haven't driven a 35 i have seen many on the road and on trackdays and have to say there performance is incredible and definately deserve the praise they get. 

I have always thought of the 35 as the next Skyline (i know officially its not) and after a trackday at Brands Hatch earlier in the year i realised all variants have the same characteristics. I followed a 35 and went round in a very nice 32 (thanks Git-r) and was driving my 34. At one point we were all following each other and all three cars had the same cornering characteristics on the damp track. The 35 had the extra power which was evident on the straights but the way all three cars cornered was the same.

This is only an observation so if i am wrong in that assumption i appologise.

In my view it is a proper GTR, just a more main stream version and that i guess does detract from making it special to me. I hardly ever see another 34 but i see lots of 35's all over the place.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> People are so desperate for it not to be a GTR becasue it leaves the previous models in its shadow


Had forums been in fashion (or even invented) 20+ years ago we would be having the same conversation with R32 drivers and KPGC10, KPGC110 and other owners. Progress and leading edge is the hallmark of a GT-R. So in every regard it is worthy of the title


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thought about this and the answer is.... They are not "proper" GTRs because...

...you get to drive them everyday, instead of just in-between re-builds.... or in Fuggles case only on the 29th November..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mook said:


> R34 GTR cheap?


Yes because the new price was roughly 5.200.000Yen in 99. which was for japanese standards about 40000£ for a middle class salary man now, so very affordable car for the potential and being the top range for Nissan.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Also one big thing to consider is that Nissan never fuzzed around with Europe or the USA (which was never less the main market), to actually sell the GTR brand starting from 89. on with the R32 GTR.
This means that they build one or the best sports car for its price in the world and sold it only in japan. They were merly interested to smash the european competition in asian "westernized" races as Macau, without actually selling and racing the R32 in germany , where it would have ripped the Porsches and Bimmers in to pieces in 89 up to early 90.
Considering how much the Skyline GTRs and the aftermarket they towed behind them boomed in japan, it is the only example of one of the best handling and best performing and best build sports cars of their era, have been kept for the japanese them selves . . . . any british or german maker would have made such product available worldwide in a sec.

(PS: I left the UK Skylines out , as they are not really european cars in such, more gifts from Nissan japan to the UK dealers who cried long enough to get them . . . if the UK would have been driving cars on the same side as the rest of europe, Nissan would have never bothered to make a special version for the UK, do to the steering side difference . . so luck on this side)

The R35 however was build with this precise strategy to appeal western sports car culture tastes and mentality. No more underdog as the sales marketing was one of the most aggressive ever made for such a car . . . any sold Focus RS or Golf R has to thank the marketing style of the R35 GTR . . . basicly playing with pseudo cleverness of car enthusiasts discussing 0-100kph and Nuerburgring times in the pub, topgear and evo mag. . . . . in japan the car press doesn't even bother to talk about such futile things as 0,1 sec quicker sprints to 100kph.

So I think very well that the R35 doesn't fit the underdog, japan only, samurai image . . . in fact some japanese mag. put it right in 2007.:
The Skyline GTRs were ronin, master less samurais, as they were so unique yet very near to the wide public . . . . were the R35 is the true Samurai on equal prestige level with the Porsche knights from the west. We all know who owns more bravado the Ronin or the elitist Samurai


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Had forums been in fashion (or even invented) 20+ years ago we would be having the same conversation with R32 drivers and KPGC10, KPGC110 and other owners. Progress and leading edge is the hallmark of a GT-R. So in every regard it is worthy of the title


Always brief and to the point. That sort of concludes some elements of the arguement, only if Mook is satisfied with the answer he is looking for though.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

blue34 said:


> Thought about this and the answer is.... They are not "proper" GTRs because...
> 
> ...you get to drive them everyday, instead of just in-between re-builds.... or in Fuggles case only on the 29th November..


John has a GTR ?

It shouldn't have been coded the R35 or wear the name GTR, good marketing ploy By Nissan to hype up sales of a completly new car by 'linking' it to an iconic car


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Thought about this and the answer is.... They are not "proper" GTRs because...
> 
> ...you get to drive them everyday, instead of just in-between re-builds.... or in Fuggles case only on the 29th November..


:chuckle:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

the 35 is a mass market car, mass produced?,(I'm not sure of the production figures) and was designed to compete directly with porsche, ferrari etc.

The 32, 33, 34 were designed to be simply the best, not to try and give Nissan a foothold in the international performance car market. The 32, 33 and 34 were made to race.. but primarily in my opinion, to be toys their home market could enjoy. not sure what NCAP would have thought of the safety mind....

(when I say NCAP... I refer to euroNCAP...not the National Christian Alliance on Prostitution - I think they would have loved them)


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^so to conclude, based on your assumption and assessment, you are suggesting that the R35 is not a "proper GTR" then?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

it's a great car, but I truely think it has zero in common with the previous models... though this could be said about hakosuka..little in common again.

The gt-r name obviously is a very strong weapon in Nissans arsenal, and the word 'skyline' may not have worked worldwide...it might mean' hairy balls' somewhere..who knows.

I know most manufacturers have models with historic names, some of which have pretty much nothing in common with their heritage model. The Beetle, Mini, Fiat 500 have at least retained an element of the charm of the originals.

But I think you shouldn't use the name unless you intend to bring a little of the original cars styling into the mix.

so in answer to your question, it is a far more advanced car, with worldwide respect, but they should have called it something else...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

So it's not a proper GTR then ? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

cleethorpes said:


> so in answer to your question, it is a far more advanced car, with worldwide respect, but they should have called it something else...


Laguna V6 Coupe Sequential


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Andy W said:


> Laguna V6 Coupe Sequential


 :chuckle::chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay this is stupid thats like saying people who own 350z cars are telling the 370z owners that their car is not really a Z car. Who gives a shit they are all awesome.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

nolar33gtr said:


> Okay this is stupid thats like saying people who own 350z cars are telling the 370z owners that their car is not really a Z car. Who gives a shit they are all awesome.


?? don't they look the same??? not sure but I think they do so they share a bit of styling methinks.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Andy W said:


> Laguna V6 Coupe Sequential



coupe sequential lool 

well, Renault and Nissan are the same motor group, so you never know 


:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

nolar33gtr said:


> Okay this is stupid thats like saying people who own 350z cars are telling the 370z owners that their car is not really a Z car. Who gives a shit they are all awesome.


Neither of them are proper Z cars, the last proper ones were the 240z and 260Z


----------



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Neither of them are proper Z cars, the last proper ones were the 240z and 260Z


Why don't you tell us what make a car "proper". To me that word you are using is an opinion, so if you think your car is "proper" then it is to you. I think my car is fast, but there are other people who are running 9's at the track that looks at my 12.1 time slip and laugh and says it's slow, but to me my car is fast. Opinions are like assholes everybody's got one. So if people are hating on your car then piss on them.


----------



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

cleethorpes said:


> ?? don't they look the same??? not sure but I think they do so they share a bit of styling methinks.


Neither does a r32 look like a r33, and a r33 doesn't look like a r34, and a r32 doesn't look like a r34. If you mistaken one for the other then you shouldn't be on this forum because you are a complete idiot.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

nolar33gtr said:


> Neither does a r32 look like a r33, and a r33 doesn't look like a r34, and a r32 doesn't look like a r34. If you mistaken one for the other then you shouldn't be on this forum because you are a complete idiot.


Sorry but the 32 and 34 share a similar roof line, its the lardy 33 thats the odd one out!

They may not look the same but you can see where they have evolved from the previous model.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

odd one out in comparison to what? :nervous: do you have a measurement of the roofline angles on the other GTRs ? 
Lardy ? :nervous:


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

GTR Cook said:


> Sorry but the 32 and 34 share a similar roof line, its the fantastically muscular 33 thats the best one out of them all!


I agree


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

right gentlemen, let me remind you again if I may  so is the R35 GTR a proper GTR or not??


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I met the guy that styled the 350z, the 370 was a team job in some ways the 350z is more pure, the wife has a 350 roadstar and its a fun car, bit girlie bit fun. Not driven a 370 in anger so I can't comment really

I had a R33GTR and loved it, hated all the odd misfires, coilpacks, leaky turbos and rust but I really enjoyed owning it. I saw the 35 on launch and it was amazing.

I imported a JDM and it took a while but I now love the TM and driving it. It costs money, I've just had the bellhousing replaced at my cost....

All this clutch stuff is bull... you would need to drive a double clutch TM for a while before you could get a real opinion. By that time you would have fallen in love with it. How can you judge something without experiencing it? its like saying that you don't like taking the wife from behind with ever trying it, how would you know?


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> How can you judge something without experiencing it? its like saying that you don't like taking the wife from behind with ever trying it, how would you know?


Because i like to see the look on her face when i say 'thanks, now go put the Kettle on'


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes but besides upsetting her you might get more fun out of the on job action but you will never know....


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> odd one out in comparison to what? :nervous: do you have a measurement of the roofline angles on the other GTRs ?
> Lardy ? :nervous:


Was said in jest after the other persons comments about the three models not looking alike! :wavey:

Anyway it is lardy- heaviest of the three?! :runaway:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Tyberious said:


> I agree



Nice edit :clap:


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

gtrlux said:


> playing with pseudo cleverness of car enthusiasts discussing 0-100kph and Nuerburgring times in the pub, topgear and evo mag. . . . . in japan the car press doesn't even bother to talk about such futile things as 0,1 sec quicker sprints to 100kph.


LOL I know a few people like that.

I think the obsession with stats comes from America.

If you read US car mags they list stats _ad nauseum_.


----------



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

If the factory names it a GTR then it is a GTR it is just not a Skyline GTR there is a difference in the cars. So yes it is a proper GTR but it is not a proper Skyline GTR.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> If the factory names it a GTR then it is a GTR it is just not a Skyline GTR there is a difference in the cars. So yes it is a proper GTR but it is not a proper Skyline GTR.


So a Skyline GTR shares DNA with this?










that's more 350z than skyline's of old, is all about floorplan and part bins

its just a name a bunch of marketing guys gave it


----------



## nolar33gtr (Aug 5, 2010)

Robbie J said:


> So a Skyline GTR shares DNA with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that is just a regular skyline not a GTR and not a Skyline GTR. Well they do have a little of the same dna if you look closely in the grill of the car it does say Nissan. That is about as close dna as it gets for that car.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Was said in jest after the other persons comments about the three models not looking alike! :wavey:
> 
> Anyway it is lardy- heaviest of the three?! :runaway:


fair enough, I take your word for it sir, hope it keeps you happy. But seriously get your facts right, who told you R33 is the heaviest? :nervous: 

curb weight 33GTR 1540kg
curb weight 34GTR 1560kg


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> No that is just a regular skyline not a GTR and not a Skyline GTR. Well they do have a little of the same dna if you look closely in the grill of the car it does say Nissan. That is about as close dna as it gets for that car.


but the skyline gtr is based on a standard skyline floor plan lots of shared DNA?










the GTR is a evolution of the skyline GTR, yes new TM etc but the same goal for 21st century


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

How much denial is there in this thread!!:runaway:

Skyline GTR is compromised on a Skyline chassis:flame:. GT-R is a pure bred purpose built GT-R design that isn't compromised by borrowing an existing chassis....and therefore that doesn't make it a proper GT-R?? You've all lost your marbles!!:chairshot


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

The BNR32 and lesser R32 models were built on the 32 series Skyline platform, which carried over some S13 design like the rear subframe but the R33 series was built on the larger Laurel platform.
Dunno about the 34. Possibly went back to dedicated Skyline platform?

The 35 is a proper GT-R FFS. It's teriffic! It's no more less a GT-R than the 32/33/34 are compared to the original rwd atmo models the nomenclature was derived from.


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

It doesnt have a straight-6, wich happend to be the best engine sound!

The V6 sound good though, with a decent exhaust system!

The R36 will be a hybrid car!
-V6 + a 200bhp electric motor.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

V12s have the best sound?

the straight six is nice but could not make the emission tests

likewise hybrid will stand more chance for future emission stuff....

So would people have preferred not R35 GTR and a slower straight 6 and stick shift redesign? One reason it is so good is the TM

Even ferrari had to move from front engined and drum brakes to complete in the 60s with mid engines and disks..... loads of people hated it but now they are design classics...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Swobber said:


> It doesnt have a straight-6, wich happend to be the best engine sound!
> 
> The V6 sound good though, with a decent exhaust system!
> 
> ...


If you are after sound, get a TVR and the next day it'll fall apart.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

Robbie J said:


> but the skyline gtr is based on a standard skyline floor plan lots of shared DNA?


I wouldn't call the GTST the 'standard' R33/Skyline. It's certainly not the base model. The base model was the GTS with the RB20E, basically a family car.


----------



## de wonderful (Apr 28, 2011)

madandy said:


> The BNR32 and lesser R32 models were built on the 32 series Skyline platform, which carried over some S13 design like the rear subframe but the R33 series was built on the larger Laurel platform.
> Dunno about the 34. Possibly went back to dedicated Skyline platform?
> 
> The 35 is a proper GT-R FFS. It's teriffic! It's no more less a GT-R than the 32/33/34 are compared to the original rwd atmo models the nomenclature was derived from.


The R33 and Laurel might share a platform but it's not the 'Laurel platform'.


----------

